

HP Rethinks Energy: Data centers are just the start - colortone
http://www.forbes.com/2009/08/14/hewlett-packard-datacenter-technology-cio-network-energy.html

======
yannis
From the comments:

'Wow! This "article" might just set a record for the most smarmy marketing,
tech, green, and politically correct cliches in a single space. I'll bet a
team of HP marketing flacks worked for weeks on this thing'.

... and I really hate that Forbes welcome ad that I have to skip. Note to
self, must get karma to the point can -1 do!

